# mi raccomando



## MCGF

Mi domando cosa significa questa frase, il contesto é una salutazione.

Grazie in anticipo

Emecé


----------



## winnie

Raccomandarsi, tra l'altro, ha il significato di _rivolgere insistenti esortazioni_.

In una frase di saluto/commiato dire: 'mi raccomando, cerca di stare bene' è un augurio che si fa ad un'altra persona anche se letteralmente significa 'ti esorto a stare bene'.

Sempre in fase di saluti se uno dice: 'mi raccomando, fatti sentire' intende: 'teniamoci in contatto' (letteralmente: ti esorto a fatti sentire)


----------



## MCGF

winnie said:
			
		

> Raccomandarsi, tra l'altro, ha il significato di _rivolgere insistenti esortazioni_.
> 
> In una frase di saluto/commiato dire: 'mi raccomando, cerca di stare bene' è un augurio che si fa ad un'altra persona anche se letteralmente significa 'ti esorto a stare bene'.
> 
> Sempre in fase di saluti se uno dice: 'mi raccomando, fatti sentire' intende: 'teniamoci in contatto' (letteralmente: ti esorto a fatti sentire)



Dunque si tratta di una cosa positiva ed é molto normale dirlo, no??


----------



## winnie

MCGF said:
			
		

> Dunque si tratta di una cosa positiva ed *è* molto normale dirlo, no??


 
Negli esempi che ti ho fornito è così.

Ma se ti dicessi: 'mi raccomando comportati bene / mi raccomando non metterti nei guai', l'esortazione è: non fare qualcosa di male/brutto, il che può denotorare una certa mancanza di fiducia nei tuoi confronti...


----------



## MCGF

winnie said:
			
		

> Negli esempi che ti ho fornito è così.
> 
> Ma se ti dicessi: 'mi raccomando comportati bene / mi raccomando non metterti nei guai', l'esortazione è: non fare qualcosa di male/brutto, il che può denotorare una certa mancanza di fiducia nei tuoi confronti...



D'accordo, dipende della seconda parte della frase, e se ti dicono soltanto "mi raccomando" e niente di piú, sarebbe positivo o negativo??


----------



## winnie

MCGF said:
			
		

> D'accordo, dipende della seconda parte della frase, e se ti dicono soltanto "mi raccomando" e niente di piú, sarebbe positivo o negativo??


 
Al 99.999% positivo


----------



## MCGF

winnie said:
			
		

> Al 99.999% positivo



Grazie tante 
Emecé


----------



## Smurfan

Ciao a tutti! Ho sentito l'esclamazione "mi raccomando" molte volte, ma non riesco mai veramente a comprendere il significato. Come e quando devo usarla? E da dove viene l'espressione, credevo che il significato di "raccomandare" era "consigliare"?


----------



## fiorilù

Smurfan said:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho sentito l'esclamazione "mi raccomando" molte volte, ma non riesco mai veramente a comprendere il significato. Come e quando devo usarla? E da dove viene l'espressione, credevo che il significato di "raccomandare" era "consigliare"?


 

ciao!

Mi raccomando (raccomandarsi) secondo me è più forte del semplice consigliare. Esempio:

Mi raccomando, fai attenzione ad attraversare la strada; c'è molto traffico

Significa comunque di avere particolare attenzione verso qualcosa da fare


----------



## lsp

Puoi anche inserire 'mi raccomando' nel motore di ricerca di WordReference,  troverai un sacco di risultati molto utile.


----------



## _forumuser_

Smurfan said:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho sentito l'esclamazione "mi raccomando" molte volte, ma non riesco mai veramente a comprendere il significato. Come e quando devo usarla? E da dove viene l'espressione, credevo che il significato di "raccomandare" era "consigliare"?


 
Raccomanda*rsi* (a qualcuno) means raccomandare se stessa/o, in un certo senso "consigliare se stessi", cioe' insistere perche' l'altra persona faccia come le abbiamo chiesto, perorare la propria causa. Se potessi usare l'inglese direi: I insist that you do as I ask. Quindi puoi usarlo in tutte le situazioni in cui e' importante che l'altra persona capisca bene che deve fare qualcosa di importante per te. Per esempio, se hai un appuntamento importante alle 8 dici al tuo ragazzo/a:

Mi raccomando, non fare tardi.


----------



## billycorgan82

_forumuser_ said:


> Raccomanda*rsi* (a qualcuno) means raccomandare se stessa/o, in un certo senso "consigliare se stessi", cioe' insistere perche' l'altra persona faccia come le abbiamo chiesto, perorare la propria causa. Se potessi usare l'inglese direi: I insist that you do as I ask. Quindi puoi usarlo in tutte le situazioni in cui e' importante che l'altra persona capisca bene che deve fare qualcosa di importante per te. Per esempio, se hai un appuntamento importante alle 8 dici al tuo ragazzo/a:
> 
> Mi raccomando, non fare tardi.


 

mi raccomando = confido in te, ho fiducia in te.
Spesso può essere usato anche in risposta a qualcuno per esortarlo a porre la massima attenzione in quello che deve fare, es:

Mario "Domani vado a parlare con un importante cliente"
Luca "Mi raccomando!"

Luca sta dicendo a Mario di fare del suo meglio, di non fare errori.


----------



## _forumuser_

billycorgan82 said:


> mi raccomando = confido in te, ho fiducia in te.


 
Non per sottilizzare, ma non credo che significhi questo.


----------



## billycorgan82

_forumuser_ said:


> Non per sottilizzare, ma non credo che significhi questo.


 
il dizionario dice: raccomandarsi = affidarsi a qualcuno.. affidarsi letteralmente "riporre la fiducia in.."


----------



## Giannaclaudia

billycorgan82 said:


> mi raccomando = confido in te, ho fiducia in te.


 


_forumuser_ said:


> Non per sottilizzare, ma non credo che significhi questo.


 

Perchè?

Da Garzanti:
*raccomandarsi* _v. rifl_. chiedere, implorare protezione, aiuto, favore e sim.; affidarsi, rimettersi: _raccomandarsi alla Madonna_; _raccomandarsi alla clemenza dei giudici_ 

Da De Mauro:
1a affidarsi a qcn. chiedendo protezione, aiuto, consiglio: _mi raccomando a lei_, _r. alla Madonna_ 
1b rimettersi alla benevolenza di qcn.: _mi raccomando alla vostra comprensione_, _r. al senso di giustizia della corte_ 
2 rivolgere pressanti esortazioni: _mi raccomando, fai attenzione!_; _si è raccomandato di fare presto_ 

Il Devoto-Oli descrive anche altri significati, se qualcuno è interessato, su richiesta, posso trascriverli.


----------



## _forumuser_

Giannaclaudia said:


> Perchè?
> 
> Da Garzanti:
> *raccomandarsi* _v. rifl_. chiedere, implorare protezione, aiuto, favore e sim.; affidarsi, rimettersi: _raccomandarsi alla Madonna_; _raccomandarsi alla clemenza dei giudici_
> 
> Da De Mauro:
> 1a affidarsi a qcn. chiedendo protezione, aiuto, consiglio: _mi raccomando a lei_, _r. alla Madonna_
> 1b rimettersi alla benevolenza di qcn.: _mi raccomando alla vostra comprensione_, _r. al senso di giustizia della corte_
> 2 rivolgere pressanti esortazioni: _mi raccomando, fai attenzione!_; _si è raccomandato di fare presto_
> 
> Il Devoto-Oli descrive anche altri significati, se qualcuno è interessato, su richiesta, posso trascriverli.


 
Non vedo tra i significati confidare in te, o avere fiducia in qualcuno. Entrambi in realta' si allontanano parecchio dal senso di raccomandarsi perche' suggeriscono che le due persone (chi si raccomanda e colui a cui viene fatta la raccomandazione) siano sullo stesso piano se non addirittura il primo sopra il secondo. Raccomandarsi e' un verbo antico che presuppone che chi parla sia in posizione subordinata rispetto a colui (a) cui si raccomanda (Dio, i santi, il giudice, il sovrano). Letteralmente significa caldeggiare/perorare/illustrare la propria causa davanti ad una autorita'. Cercavo di spiegare a Smurfan perche' si usa raccomandarsi in quel senso in Italiano, non di dare sinonimi piu' o meno vicini. Sinonimi vicini sono affidarsi e rimettersi, e, tra i due, confidare in qc. Mi raccomando e' una preghiera alla gentilezza e magnanimita' dell'altra persona. Perfavore ditemi che ho fornito argomenti irrefutabili a favore della mia tesi, mi raccomando.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Probabilmente, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ma con presupposti diversi. 

Raccomandarsi, viene detto in tutti e due i dizionati citati, ha come significato affidarsi a qcn. ed "affidarsi" vuol dire riporre la propria fiducia in qualcuno, cioè fidarsi dell'agire della persona a cui ci si raccomanda.

Concordo, invece, pienamente con te che "mi raccomando" è un'esortazione (talvolta ammonimento o comando) che viene rafforzato con la particella pronominale "mi" del senso di premuroso interessamento.


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Sono ancora perplesso nonostante i numerosi thread su quest`argomento.Si usa spesso "mi raccomando" nello stesso senso(penso io). "Mi raccomando fai le foto!","mi raccomando scrivi le tesi!","mi raccomando visita..."etc.


----------



## Smurfan

Se l'ultima frase

(Mario "Domani vado a parlare con un importante cliente"
_Luca "Mi raccomando!")
_
non significa "ho fiducia in te" cosa significherebbe piuttosto in questa situazione? 

Viene detto in un senzo positivo (auguri, spero che vada tutto bene) o in un senso negativo (fai attenzione, se non vada bene non ti voglio più vedere)?

Grazie per le prime risposte, ora sta chiarendo..


----------



## billycorgan82

Smurfan said:


> Se l'ultima frase
> 
> (Mario "Domani vado a parlare con un importante cliente"
> _Luca "Mi raccomando!")_
> 
> non significa "ho fiducia in te" cosa significherebbe piuttosto in questa situazione?
> 
> Viene detto in un senzo positivo (auguri, spero che vada tutto bene) o in un senso negativo (fai attenzione, se non vada bene non ti voglio più vedere)?
> 
> Grazie per le prime risposte, ora sta chiarendo..


 
Smurfan ha sia un senso positivo che negativo proprio come dici tu. Dipende da chi e come viene detto. Per riferirci all'esempio di Mario e Luca, Luca può essere un amico di Mario e dicendo "mi raccomando" vuol semplicemente dire "buona fortuna". Oppure può essere il capo di Mario e quindi avere interesse diretto nell'incontro col cliente e significa "fai attenzione, non fare errori!".


----------



## _forumuser_

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Sono ancora perplesso nonostante i numerosi thread su quest`argomento.Si usa spesso "mi raccomando" nello stesso senso(penso io). "Mi raccomando fai le foto!","mi raccomando scrivi le tesi!","mi raccomando visita..."etc. Come si dovrebbe tradurre"mi raccomando" in queste frasi?(I insist that you do as i ask?)?Grazie!


 
Per domande di traduzione usa il forum IE!  E' praticamente equivalente a "ti prego", "perfavore", "non dimenticartene!", eccetera.


----------



## bobetta07

Ciao! Qualcuno di voi mi può dire se si usa l'espressione "mi raccomando" in tutta l'Italia o solo in alcune regioni? Grazie!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao bobetta e benvenuta al Forum 

A me risulta che l'espressione sia usata correntemente in tutta Italia.
Comunque confermo l'uso nel Lazio.


----------



## bobetta07

Grazie, Angel.Aura


----------



## tbotw92

Secondo me si può semplificare tutto dicendo così; quando si dice a qualcuno COME fare una certa cosa nel futuro si può sostituire "per favore" con "mi raccomando". Inoltre può assumere il significato di "buona fortuna!" o "non sbagliare/fare errori". Es:

-Pulisci bene, per favore/mi raccomando.
-Mi raccomando/per favore cerca di arrivare in tempo.
-Per favore/Mi raccomando, quando viene aprile la porta. Intesi?
-Mario "Domani vado a parlare con un importante cliente"
_Luca "Mi raccomando!/Non fare errori!
_-Impegnati al massimo e prenderai 30! Mi raccomando/Buona fortuna. (Bacio sulla guancia )

Secondo voi ci sono ancora delle situazioni che vengono escluse? Vi prego di modificare e ottimizzare la mia definizione . Mi raccomando! 

P.s. Dalle mie parti è usata quest'espressione. Ogni volta che esco con i miei amici mio padre dice sempre "mi raccomando!".


----------



## ursu-lab

È un'espressione  in italiano standard e si usa quindi in TUTTA l'Italia. La trovi inoltre in tutti i manuali di lingua italiana per principianti fin dalla terza o quartà unità con il significato di "fare attenzione + tenere molto al fatto che venga (o NON venga) fatto qualcosa", come negli esempi di tbotw92.
PS: io lo dico sempre a mio figlio quando lo lascio da solo in casa... ;-) in questi casi, cioè in assoluto e senza aggiungere altro, significa "fa' il bravo / comportati bene / non fare stupidaggini".


----------



## bobetta07

Grazie a tutti voi per l'aiuto. Credo di aver capito quando e dove si usa! 
Passate un Buon Natale.. mi raccomando


----------



## sesperxes

Salve a tutti!

Quando utilizziamo l'espressione "mi raccomando!" (ricordati di chiudere il gas, mi raccomando! / Non scordarti la sciarpa, mi raccomando! /Mi raccomando, ragazzi, portate i l'autorizzazione per la gita!), esattamente  che cosa sto dicendo?

a) Sto consigliando alla persona esortata di fare/non fare una cosa (vi raccomando di=vi consiglio di) e quel dativo (mi) è una sorta di partecipazione mia all'azione dell'esortato? 

b) Sto dicendo "mi affido alla vostra memoria/buon senso" affinché facciate quello che vi sto dicendo?

c) Sto dicendo "ricordatevi di" (e allora non capisco proprio il verbo "raccomandarsi" cosa c'entra)?

Grazie.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao!  Forse questa spiegazione ti può essere utile:    http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/raccomandare/

Comunque, i punti a) b) e c) possono benissimo essere tutti e tre obiettivo dell'atto linguistico. Non è detto che uno e solo uno escluda un altro o tutti gli altri.

Ti sembrerà un salto di palo in frasca ma se al ristorante il cameriere, dopo aver preso l'ordinazione, dice  " Torno subito" ; tale frase collaudata  è di fatto un atto linguistico che sostituisce la frase imperativa ' aspetti un momento'.  

Se ti interessa saperne di più: http://www.parodos.it/dizionario/attolinguistico.htm

http://mondoailati.unical.it/didatt...estuale_della_lingua_italiana/3/4/default.htm

Buona lettura!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Sesper.

L'esortazione "mi raccomando!" è usata con un senso diverso a seconda  dei  contesti in cui è pronunciata e della relazione che intercorre tra   enunciatore ed enunciatario; in base a questi fattori può infatti  essere un'espressione bonaria, neutra, oppure addirittura velatamente  minacciosa.

Esempi di diverse situazioni in cui è usata, evidenzianti diverse possibili accezioni/sfumature:

*A.* Genitore rivolto al figlio adolescente un po' scapestrato: _"Va bene, ti lascio andare in discoteca, ma mi raccomando: non fare stupidaggini!_"
L'enunciatore, in posizione gerarchicamente superiore rispetto   all'enunciatario, lo richiama al senso di responsabilità, chiedendogli  di  agire in modo tale da meritarsi la fiducia che gli sta dimostrando.  Il senso è uguale a "_ti raccomando di non fare stupidaggini!_" / "_ti prego di non fare stupidaggini!_" / "_sei pregato di non fare stupidaggini!_", ma si usa spesso la forma "_*mi* raccomando_"  (non molto sensata dal punto di vista logico, ma da prendere come  espressione fissa, idiomatica, senza reale funzione riflessiva ma  spiccatamente rafforzativa). 
Il "mi" non ha valore dativale. Sarebbe riflessivo: "_io raccomando me stesso al tuo senso di responsabilità, affinché tu non faccia stupidaggini"_, cioè "_mi appello al/ mi affido al/confido nel tuo senso di responsabilità ecc._", quindi implica sì una certa partecipazione dell'enunciatore all'esortazione data. 
Il  "_mi raccomando_" (a differenza del "_ti raccomando di_") può essere collocato anche a fine frase, dopo aver espresso il contenuto della raccomandazione stessa (es. "_Non fare stupidaggini, mi raccomando!_") oppure anche essere usato da solo, senza nemmeno esprimere esplicitamente la raccomandazione, come nell'esempio seguente. 

*B.* A causa di contrattempi nei trasporti ferroviari, il  direttore commerciale di un'azienda non può rientrare in sede in  tempo per presenziare all'appuntamento con uno dei maggiori clienti. Deve incaricare uno dei suoi subalterni di  seguire quel cliente in vece sua. E' preoccupato del fatto che  l'incaricato possa non essere all'altezza della situazione e gli dice: "_Guardi..., è fon-da-men-ta-le che il cliente firmi il contratto. __Non possiamo permetterci di perdere quell'ordine.__ Rossi, conto su di lei! Mi raccomando...!_"  
Anche qui si tratta di un enunciatore in posizione gerarchicamente  superiore rispetto all'enunciatario e anche qui il senso  dell'espressione è un richiamo al senso di responsabilità, ma contiene  anche un vago tono di minaccia; con quell'esortazione infatti il direttore intende pregare l'incaricato di stare molto attento a ciò che farà e dirà durante l'incontro, di non compiere assolutamente errori e passi falsi e di portare assolutamente a termine il compito assegnatogli, perché in caso contrario la sua carriera subirà conseguenze. Anche qui, come sopra, l'espressione più corretta dal punto di vista logico sarebbe "_Rossi, [le raccomando di/la prego di] non fare errori ecc."_, ma il "_mi raccomando_" da solo, senza nemmeno esprimere quale sia la raccomandazione, lasciandola soltanto intendere, ha decisamente una maggiore forza ed efficacia, richiama maggiormente l'attenzione dell'enunciatario.

*C.* Due colleghe si salutano prima delle ferie estive e poiché una va in un posto esotico, l'altra le dice: "_Mi raccomando, mandami una cartolina!_".
Qui la relazione tra enunciatore ed enunciatario è paritaria e la  raccomandazione fa appello alla memoria del secondo; la frase infatti  significa _"Mi appello/affido alla tua memoria, affinché ti ricordi di mandarmi una cartolina" = _"_Ti prego di ricordarti di mandarmi una cartolina_" = "_Per favore ricordati di mandarmi una cartolina"_. Anche qui si potrebbe dire "_Ti raccomando di mandarmi una cartolina"_ e la frase avrebbe lo stesso identico significato, oltre ad avere una costruzione più logica, ma il tono sarebbe un po' meno educato, perché il "_ti raccomando di_" precede un comando/un ordine/un consiglio normalmente dato in situzioni di asimmetria gerarchica (dall'alto al basso), come nei due esempi sopra; qui i parlanti sono di pari grado dal punto di vista relazionale, per cui di solito uno non "_raccomanda_" di fare o non fare qualcosa all'altro, ma lo "_prega_" di farla o non farla. 
Il senso di "_mi raccomando_" è come quello di "_ti prego_", ma più forte, perché l'enunciatore lascia intendere di tenere tantissimo al fatto che l'azione di cui parla venga svolta; il "ti raccomando" non ha questo stesso senso e per questo in situazioni tipo quella di quest'esempio si usa la prima costruzione. 

*D. *L'allenatore di un tennista, prima di una partita, gli dice: "_Hai già battuto quell'avversario una volta; sicuramente ti teme. Non perdere mai la concentrazione e vedrai che lo batterai con facilità. Mi raccomando!"_. 
Qui l'esortazione serve a dare fiducia all'atleta e richiamarlo al dovere di stare concentrato per raggiungere con maggiore probabilità e facilità lo scopo della vincita. Il senso è equivalente a _"Ti raccomando di mantenere la concentrazione"_ = _"Ti esorto a mantenere la concentrazione!" = "E' di fondamentale importanza che tu mantenga la concentrazione". _E' un consiglio che contiene una richiesta. 

*E.* Il figlio alla madre anziana, prima che questa parta per un viaggio: "_Mamma, prima di partire ricordati di chiudere il gas, mi raccomando!_". 
Il senso è di richiamare la genitrice alle gravi conseguenze che la sua dimenticanza potrebbe comportare, quindi si tratta di un appello alla sua attenzione, alla sua comprensione dell'importanza del gesto e dunque alla sua capacità di ricordare di metterlo in atto al momento necessario. Sta per "_mi appello/affido alla tua attenzione e memoria affinché tu ecc..._". 
Il "_ti raccomando di..." _è più una prescrizione/richiesta dall'alto verso il basso, un'esortazione autorevole. Ve bene solo se il senso vuole essere proprio quello.

*F.* La padrona di casa alla domestica: "_Mi raccomando: pulisci bene i vetri, per favore, perché domenica avrò ospiti_". 
Qui il senso non cambierebbe rispetto a "_Ti raccomando di pulire bene i vetri ecc." (_= "_Ti chiedo/ordino di pulire bene i vetri ecc._"), ma "_mi raccomando_" risulta meno autoritario, per cui viene comunque preferito quando si vuole che il comando risulti più attenuato e cortese.

*G.* La mamma al bambino che sta uscendo per andare a scuola: "_Metti la sciarpa, mi raccomando!_" oppure "_Stai attento nell'attraversare la strada, mi raccomando!_". 
Qui la connotazione è amorevole; l'esortazione serve a far capire al bambino che la mamma è il principale tutore della sua salute e, nel costante intento di preservarla, gli consiglia quelle azioni che riducono le probabilità di ammalarsi/farsi male. 
La scelta della mamma ricade su "_mi raccomando_" anziché "_ti raccomando di_" perché non vuole esprimere autorità, bensì partecipazione emotiva (_"Fai come ti chiedo per non farmi preoccupare_" / "_Se non fai come ti chiedo, potresti [ammalarti/farti male] e questo sarebbe brutto per te e preoccupante per me_").

P.S.: Ciao, Semper! Interessante il contenuto dei _link_ che hai segnalato, grazie!

EDIT: 
Ecco cosa risponde il linguista Massimo Arcangeli nella rubrica di Repubblica da lui curata, alla domanda se sia più corretto usare "mi raccomando" o "ti raccomando" (link):
_Sono giuste entrambe le possibilità. Se dico “Ti raccomando, dammi  tue notizie” (l’italiano medio direbbe in realtà “Ti raccomando di darmi  tue notizie”, perché avvertirebbe come un po’ “strano” l’altro  costrutto) a essere investito è “raccomandare” nel senso di ‘chiedere  vivamente qualcosa a qualcuno’; se invece dico “Mi raccomando, dammi tue  notizie” (qui, viceversa suonerebbe meno bene, sempre per l’italiano  medio, “Mi raccomando di darmi tue notizie”) è invece in gioco  “raccomandarsi” con il senso di ‘chiedere vivamente a qualcuno di fare  qualcosa’._

Invece qui la risposta del linguista De Rienzo al medesimo quesito, sulla rubrica del Corriere: 
_In italiano si usano le due forme: quella che si rivolge alla persona  cui si parla (TI/LE/VI), allo stesso modo di MI. In quest'ultimo caso sottintende "*Io*... raccomando a VOI/TE/LEI": cioè è  proiettato sulla persona da cui parte la raccomandazione e non su quella  alla quale arriva.
_
E qui un breve parere dell'Accademia della Crusca:_
D: Che differenza c'è tra "mi raccomando" e "ti raccomando"?  
R: Il primo viene da "raccomandarsi", il secondo da "raccomandare": il significato è palesemente diverso. L'uso del primo per il secondo è tuttavia diffuso, soprattutto in area settentrionale. 
_


----------

